
Media Temple Terms of Service - larrys
http://mediatemple.net/company/legal/general_terms.php
======
nknighthb
This document is easily longer than the combined length of the contract and
mortgage documents I signed to buy my house. In fact, I believe it is several
times longer than any single document I have ever signed.

~~~
just_observing
Do you use iTunes? or Paypal?

~~~
itafroma
> Do you use iTunes? or Paypal?

iTunes and Paypal are routinely cited (for good reason) as examples of
services with too-long terms of service, but funnily enough, Media Temple's
ToS puts them to shame:

* iTunes's ToS[1] is a little over 14,000 words (15 pages if I print it out)

* Paypal's user agreement[2] is a little over 23,000 words (31 pages if I print it out)

* Media Temple's ToS is over 25,000 words and 44 pages if I print it out

[1]: [http://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/itunes/us/terms...](http://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/itunes/us/terms.html)

[2]: [https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&c...](https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&content_ID=ua/UserAgreement_full&locale.x=en_US)

------
itafroma
If you think you need a 44 page document to protect yourself that,
realistically, mostly only lawyers would ever read in full that's
understandable: most of the big companies do it.

What I don't understand is why they felt they needed to be disingenuous about
it: 44 pages of legalese isn't "keeping it real" or "trying to keep things
simple" for most reasonable connotations of those phrases. It appears there
isn't even a diff to compare the old terms to the new terms, either.

------
just_observing
_Abuse of our support system may include, but is not limited to, engaging in
any threatening, abusive, offensive, defaming, harmful, profane, harassing, or
unreasonably excessive communication (whether written or oral) with Media
Temple via the Channels of Support or elsewhere in the universe (you read that
right, the universe)_

So if a customer uses twitter to express any displeasure they could be kicked
out?

------
meepmorp
> or even just navigating our Website, you completely and unconditionally
> agree to be bound by all of the terms of this Agreement.

No, I don't consent to the terms of your agreement merely by browsing your
website. This probably won't hold up in court, but more than that, just
asserting this makes it clear to me that I have no interest in doing business
with you.

------
macmac
The terms purport to apply to persons who are "just navigating our Website," -
how is that for overreaching...

------
larrys
Email announcement says:

" With new products and improvements coming, we need to let you know that
we've made some changes to (mt) Media Temple's Terms of Service. It's been a
while so they have been rewritten from the ground up and you can find them on
our website here.

To continue using (mt) services, you'll need to read and accept the new terms
by logging in to your AccountCenter and clicking "I Accept."

These updates reflect how our company and the law have changed over the past
few years. We did our best to keep things simple, but some legal language here
and there couldn't be avoided. If you have any questions or concerns about
this agreement, please email legal.notices@mediatemple.net "

